# help plez



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

ok i have a crosman 2100 it shoots .177 pellets and bbs and shoots around 750 fps. i am looking to shoot small squirrels i have already killed pigeons and crows ect and am looking on info for a squiirel. is the crosman able to kill if placed correctly. mener im not going for huge squirrels. and what is a good season for hunting them. thx in advance


----------

